
Workspace grid for MacOS without external tools - pkfrank
https://dev.to/mikkpr/workspace-grid-for-macos-without-external-tools
======
thinkling
This is a clever way to simulate the grid layout of Spaces that used to be the
default in OS X through Snow Leopard.

